# Any Doctor Who fans?



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm a huge fan.  I thought I'd make this thread just in case many others on TC also like the show or watched it as kids. 

I recently purchased and have watched the first two episodes of the recenrly discovered 1968 serial "The Web of Fear" (2nd Doctor with Victoria and Jamie I think are the names of his companions then) and I have to say, I think the episodes are perhaps even speedier than during Tom Baker's era....

Last month I endeavoured to watch all of season 12 (1974-1975, Tom Baker's first season as the 4th Doctor) and I wrote down a couple of short reviews on each serial:

Robot: really cool and funny opening, great introduction to the new doctor in a fine UNIT story. The K1 robot itself is a little strange though and not a very well defined threat. But it's a cool story with moments here and there that go down in history.

The Ark in Space: great concept played off well. The real horror aspect is there again (but still cheap looking). The story seems to hold itself together much better than Robot and it never feels tedious.

The Sontaran Experiment: a stop off to Earth in the middle of nowhere via a transmit beam (they've been separated from the TARDIS). Not much happens in this episode and it serves almost no purpose other than for the Doctor to show off his manly time lord feats to strike fear into the hearts of a really dim witted Sontaran.

Genesis of the Daleks: the Time Lords have intercepted the transmat beam and sent the Doctor, Harry and Sarah to Skaro to prevent the creation of the Daleks. It's a long story but fast paced, gripping and horrifying all the way through. Great script too, even though there are many many speeches they are all incredibly important and above all they are really engaging.

Revenge of the Cybermen: to round off the season, they are teleported back to the same space station as in "The Ark in Space" to get back to the TARDIS, but they are too early! Before the TARDIS arrives, the gang have to thwart the plans of Cybermen to blow up a planet full of gold (harmful to them) and inhabited by clones of Albus Dumbledore (it seems). I found th script to be fairly boring and all in all it only gets interesting towards end when the real finale begins. Very satisfying ending with everything falling into place nicely! ....also, the Doctor has received an emergency message from the Brigadier! Now with the TARDIS finally here, the Doctor, Harry and Sarah race back to earth for season 13 and a new UNIT story....



So, what have you seen? Who are your favourite actors to play the Doctor? What are your favourites aliens/monsters/villains?


----------



## Jeff W (Jan 20, 2014)

Patrick Troughton is my personal favorite. Seek out 'Tomb of the Cybermen' if you haven't yet watched it. I own every single complete (as in there are no missing episodes) story from 1963 all through Jon Pertwee's second season along with Tom Baker's first season and the 'Key to Time' season. The pain about the black and white era is all the missing (nearly 100 of them) episodes...

As far as villains, the Daleks are clearly the most iconic, but black and white era Cybermen are my favorite. Although Roger Delgado plays the best and most convincing Master, IMO.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I was a fan of Tom Baker back in the day. We didn't hear much in the US from the Doctor until David Tennant, but he resurrected the franchise. I like the linear progression of his character, gradually emphasizing his loneliness. He's my favorite of the Doctors.

I got tired of the Matt Smith storyline; all that weird stuff that he was married to an older woman but didn't know it yet, and she was really the daughter of Amy Pond, who at first was Amy Pond's black childhood friend.

I need to start watching the Clara Oswald stories. I saw the first one, and I think it's an improvement.

I also saw the first one with Peter Capaldi. It was a terrible introduction. His series hasn't hit the US yet, and I'll probably try him out when it does, but I'm not very excited about this one.

I ran into the lead singer from a Doctor Who fan band in Nashville that calls themselves Legs Nose Robinson. They're actually pretty good.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2014)

I've started watching the new series, starting with Season 1 and Christopher Eccleston as the Doctor, with his companion Rose. I am now a few episodes into season 2, with David Tennant. I wouldn't say it is a huge favorite with me, but I enjoy it well enough. I actually didn't mind Eccleston as the Doctor, still trying to decide what I thing about Tennant. I can watch them all for free through my Amazon Prime account. A friend of mine is a huge Doctor Who fan going back even further, and tells me I need to watch the older series. His favorite, I believe, is the Tom Baker era.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

As a lifetime watcher I can say that imho the best Doctor was Tom Baker.Who else could get away with saving the day with a Jelly Baby. Sylvester McCoy was Pants! David Tennant great! Obviously I'm biased as regards Peter Capaldi, but I think he's very promising in the roll.
One of my favourite Episodes is a Tom Baker one. City of Death(Paris of course). Wonderfull stuff.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I am a huge fan of the 8th and latest doctor. I didn't finish watching the season with Capaldi with my family and have 4 episodes left but too busy encoding and getting ready for my new pizza job this week to catch up. Plus I still have 4 episodes of The Wire to finish up too.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2014)

Our family were avid fans from the beginning, and yes, as a four-year-old when it started, I did sometimes have to watch from behind the sofa. The only 'monster' to give me nightmares were the Yeti (especially the Web of Fear adventure!) but the Cybermen were my favourites, along with the inhabitants of The Web Planet (the Zarbie and Menoptera). I liked Patrick Troughton the best and William Hartnell second.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I liked the one-off film which featured Paul McGann in the role. Prior to this I never really watched it but I do remember a nasty piece of work called Shockeye, a cannibalistic cook as I recall. When the series was resurrected some years later it's a pity McGann didn't have the part instead of Christopher Ecclestone, as I was never really sold on the latter's persona - he came across more like a Northern English drug dealer at times. Both Tennant and Smith were really good but I'm not so happy about the new bloke.


----------



## Dave Whitmore (Oct 3, 2014)

How did I miss this thread???

I'm a huge Doctor Who fan, too. I've watched it since I was five. I started around the time Tom Baker became the Doctor. Although I have a sneaky feeling I may have seen some Jon Pertwee stories too. Naturally Tom Baker is my Doctor. I still remember hiding behind the sofa when the giant rat appeared on screen in the Talons of Weng Chiang episode.

Sadly the show lost its way in the later episodes. Although a few Sylvester McCoy stories were pretty good. I love the new series.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Yes, I remember the series from almost the word go - I missed the first episode, but my little brother and sister enthused about it, so I watched it from Episode 2. I watched the William Hartnell and the Patrick Troughton doctors, and liked both, but especially Troughton. I liked the character of 'The Master' in the early series. The most scary aliens were definitely the brutal cybermen. I also enjoyed the Paul McGann film and was sorry it had no follow-up.
When the BBC series started up again, I was very pleased at first (apart from the occasional too-salacious story), and liked both Christopher Eccleston and David Tennant, and I especially liked Rose; but the next doctor (Matt Smith) lost me - and I loathed his snide sidekick Amy Pond.


----------



## Dave Whitmore (Oct 3, 2014)

Ingélou said:


> Yes, I remember the series from almost the word go - I missed the first episode, but my little brother and sister enthused about it, so I watched it from Episode 2. I watched the William Hartnell and the Patrick Troughton doctors, and liked both, but especially Troughton. I liked the character of 'The Master' in the early series. The most scary aliens were definitely the brutal cybermen. I also enjoyed the Paul McGann film and was sorry it had no follow-up.
> When the BBC series started up again, I was very pleased at first (apart from the occasional too-salacious story), and liked both Christopher Eccleston and David Tennant, but the next one lost me - I didn't like the smart-aleck sidekick Amy Pond and her doctor played by Matt Smith.


Have you tried the new Doctor? You'll probably enjoy him more as he's older so there's a slight retro feel to the show now. Amy definitely wasn't the best companion. For me, I think Donna is the best companion of the new series. Though nobody will ever replace Lis Sladen in my heart as the best companion ever. She just put everything into the role. I went to my first ever Doctor Who convention in 2013. Gally 1 in LA. I just know Lis would have been there if she's still been alive. It's so sad that she's not here anymore.

Those were the days. 5:15 on BBC1. I remember waiting impatiently for the stupid wrestling and football results to end so my favourite show could start. Doctor Who is the best television show EVER! There really is nothing like it anywhere.


----------



## Dave Whitmore (Oct 3, 2014)

elgars ghost said:


> I liked the one-off film which featured Paul McGann in the role. Prior to this I never really watched it but I do remember a nasty piece of work called Shockeye, a cannibalistic cook as I recall. When the series was resurrected some years later it's a pity McGann didn't have the part instead of Christopher Ecclestone, as I was never really sold on the latter's persona - *he came across more like a Northern English drug dealer at times*. Both Tennant and Smith were really good but I'm not so happy about the new bloke.


I tihnk those are probably the kind of roles he is best known for. It was a brave decision to go with that kind of actor to bring the show back. I actually liked him. Though I liked Tennant much better. It took me a while to get to like Matt Smith, even though I'm used to the Doctor changing so much. I really liked Smith from season six on.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Dave Whitmore said:


> For me, I think Donna is the best companion of the new series.


I think her grandfather was a great addition also. In an age which worships youth, here comes this guy with a bunch of elderly friends acting like Sherlock Holmes' Baker Street Irregulars. But he had such life in him. David Tennant's Doctor giving up his life for his was a fittingly noble act. ("Noble" - no pun intended.)


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I just saw the episode "Last Christmas" with my family a few days ago.

I really like Peter Capaldi and Clara.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

A few favorite moments off the top of my head from the more recent stuff:

John Simm as The Master. I was very sad and annoyed they got rid of him so quickly.

Carey Mulligan carrying the Blink episode in the absence of the doctor, and in fact all other aspects of that perfectly crafted episode.

River Song explaining herself to Nazi soldiers: "Well, I was on my way to this gay Gypsy bar mitzvah for the disabled when I suddenly thought "Gosh, the Third Reich's a bit rubbish. I think I'll kill the Fuehrer."

The first appearance of Captain Jack, going straight into chat-up mode on Rose and switching the lights on on Big Ben.

The first appearance of Matt Smith with young Amy Pond, shameless and delightfully reprising the meeting of Winnie The Pooh and Tigger:
Tigger: Honey! Oh, boy, honey! That's what tiggers like best.
Winnie the Pooh: I was afraid of that.
Tigger: [gulps down a few handfuls] Oh, say. [chuckles] Yyyuck! Tiggers don't like honey!
Winnie the Pooh: But you said you that you liked...
Tigger: Yeah, that icky, sticky stuff is only fit for "heffalumps" and "woozles."
Winnie the Pooh: You mean elephants and weasels.
Tigger: That's what I said, "heffalumps" and "woozles."

The very play-it-straight un-Shakespearean performance from William Shakespeare

Lesley Sharp's award worthy performance as the "villain" in the "Midnight" episode, and the perfect timing required to create the creepy effect of mimicking David Tennant's lines (to think I almost turned that episode off after a couple off minutes because it starts out so silly, before I realized that was just to wrong foot the viewer)


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I've been getting into the black and white doctor who episodes recently. Earlier in the month I purchased the recently (mostly) found serial "The Web of Fear" which is thoroughly entertaining, and my sister bought for me the "The Dalek Invasion of the Earth" which was the last story to feature Susan as a companion. Her last scene is one of the most emotional last scenes I have seen! I absolutely love this Dalek story. 



Ingélou said:


> Yes, I remember the series from almost the word go - I missed the first episode, but my little brother and sister enthused about it, so I watched it from Episode 2.


You do realise that they repeated the first episode right before the second was aired the following week don't you?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Dave Whitmore said:


> How did I miss this thread???
> 
> I'm a huge Doctor Who fan, too. I've watched it since I was five. I started around the time Tom Baker became the Doctor. Although I have a sneaky feeling I may have seen some Jon Pertwee stories too. Naturally Tom Baker is my Doctor. I still remember hiding behind the sofa when the giant rat appeared on screen in the Talons of Weng Chiang episode.
> 
> Sadly the show lost its way in the later episodes. Although a few Sylvester McCoy stories were pretty good. I love the new series.


Sylvester McCoy is underrated!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

albertfallickwang said:


> I am a huge fan of the 8th and latest doctor. I didn't finish watching the season with Capaldi with my family and have 4 episodes left but too busy encoding and getting ready for my new pizza job this week to catch up. Plus I still have 4 episodes of The Wire to finish up too.


Have you heard much of McGann's Big Finish audio stories?


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

I watched a few of the First Doctor episodes several years ago, as well as the Peter Cushing movie. I enjoyed them, but sort of lost interest in taking it further.

More recently, I saw the first Rose story on Prime, and I loved Eccleston in the role of the doctor.

Now, I'm back-footing my way into the show, because I'm watching every Peter Davison show I can find (love Campion).

So, much as he wasn't most people's' favorite Doctor, I'm watching the Fifth and loving it.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

I am a big fan of the Doctor. Jon Pertwee was the Doctor that I grew up with, and his kind, gentle, yet firmly authoritative portrayal. I like Peter Capaldi, although I think Sean Pertwee would have been great too. My least favourite Doctor would have to be Sylvester McCoy. During the great drought of the 1990s I contented myself by reading the New Adventures series and later, the Eighth Doctor series. I could go on and on...


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2015)

A lot of what you consider the best Doctor, I think, depends on when you were introduced to the series. I got into Doctor Who watching it on Netflix, beginning with the new series. So I started with Eccleston, and moved forward from there. I have gone back to watch the original series, and it all seems far too dated to me now - almost painfully so. And yet I still enjoy the original Star Trek series, which is also horribly dated, but I had watched it growing up, so I don't mind it as much - nostalgia plays a big role. But of the recent Doctors, I admit I really enjoyed Tennant (I really enjoy him as an actor, and loved watching him in Broadchurch), and Lewis. I still haven't formulated my opinion on Capaldi.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

I was a great fan from the first episode (Hartnell) until some way through Colin Baker's tenure as the Doctor. McCoy was appalling.

The one off with Paul McGann was interesting. 

I enjoyed Eccleston and Billie Piper a great deal more than I thought I would. Tennant was ok for me but not as good as Eccleston. I stopped watching Matt Smith after a while because of the interminable River Song business. 

I started watching again when Capaldi took over and I think he is excellent (as is Jenna Coleman) but I don't enjoy the stories as much as I used to with Tom Baker (my favourite) and Peter Davison. Perhaps that's a reflection of my getting old.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2015)

Rose Tyler and Donna Noble got on my nerves. Amy Pond was a little better, but did get annoying from time to time. I really like Clara, both with Matt Smith and Peter Capaldi. I don't know why - yes, the River Song thing got tedious at times, wondering how long they would draw things out, and then dropping her like a rock once we finally came to know exactly who she was - but I still enjoyed Matt Smith as the Doctor. 

I've gone back to rewatch the new series, starting with Eccleston, now that my son is showing an interest, and I am not enjoying Eccleston as much as I once did. Still, I think the writing was a lot more straightforward then, and got very convoluted with Matt Smith, especially.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

DrMike said:


> Rose Tyler and Donna Noble got on my nerves. Amy Pond was a little better, but did get annoying from time to time. I really like Clara, both with Matt Smith and Peter Capaldi. I don't know why - yes, the River Song thing got tedious at times, wondering how long they would draw things out, and then dropping her like a rock once we finally came to know exactly who she was - but I still enjoyed Matt Smith as the Doctor.
> 
> I've gone back to rewatch the new series, starting with Eccleston, now that my son is showing an interest, and I am not enjoying Eccleston as much as I once did. Still, I think the writing was a lot more straightforward then, *and got very convoluted with Matt Smith, especially*.


Indeed !


----------



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)

I saw Doctor Who and the Daleks on a double bill at a U. S.drive-in in 1968. The second feature was Night of the Living Dead. I had to do a lot of explaining to my kid sister.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2015)

Dr Johnson said:


> Perhaps that's a reflection of my getting old.


It surely is. The Hartnell and Troughton years were the ones that produced the most nightmares; the early Baker years, the most teen interest.

I've watched all the transformation stories in the hope that the new Dr would somehow be better than the last, but whatever the merits of the actor's interpretation, in the recent past I had difficulty sticking with the series because of the absurdly convoluted plotting.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I have been making my way through season 13 (watched season 12 last year) and I have come to the conclusion that season 13 as well as series 4 (season 30) series 9 (season 35) as it stands so far are probably the most consistent seasons I've ever seen. The current season I think I would rate even higher than series 4 though....especially with the recent Zygon Invasion and Zygon Inversion which played on politics better than it ever has before (the last time it came close was in the 80s).


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

*Classic Doctor Who: Hartnell: Pilot and Episode One: An Unearthly Child*

Ah..the transistor radio. Funny to think today how a young girl who has come to earth from a far distant and advanced planet can obsess over a 60's guitar band (no lyrics, by the way) coming with low fidelity over a small plastic box.

In the pilot she makes a little symmetrical drawing, in the real first episode she just starts reading a book about the French Revolution.

Teachers stalking a student back to her home.

Bigger on the inside...for the first time.

Is the character of the first doctor better for making him forgetful of his lines and inconsistent?

Trying to imagine what it would have felt like seeing this in 1963.

Something a bit creepier about old black and white video tape. Very atmospheric.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

I enjoyed this one off about the beginnings of the show very much:

An Adventure in Space and Time.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Interesting that the first episode had to be repeated because it originally ran right around the time of the Kennedy assassination. Talk about locking an event in time.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

I can remember my mother saying to me that President Kennedy had been assassinated (I was five years old at the time so the political ramifications went over my head) and then saying that there was going to be something on TV later which I might enjoy.

How right she was.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

I also find it interesting that Peter Cushing played the Doctor in the first movie version of the story. If you watch Cushing in any of the old Dr Frankenstein movies, his character is very Who-like (speaking of the First Doctor only). Or, perhaps I should say, Hartnell's performance was very Cushing-like, only a bit more toward the dotty.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

I disliked both the Dr Who films (no disrespect to Peter Cushing as an actor; according to Wikipedia: "Cushing made no mention of the films in his autobiography.").

What I hadn't realised before reading *this Wiki entry* was that the back story to the films was rather different to the TV series.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Dr Johnson said:


> I disliked both the Dr Who films (no disrespect to Peter Cushing as an actor; according to Wikipedia: "Cushing made no mention of the films in his autobiography.").
> 
> What I hadn't realised before reading *this Wiki entry* was that the back story to the films was rather different to the TV series.


I haven't seen the movies apart from clips and trailers on YouTube, but what I find hilarious is when Dr. Who's granddaughter says some pseudo-scientific gobbledygook and also when Dr. Who says matter of fairly that they've been working on tardis for many years....wtf isn't his granddaughter like five in the movies???? LOL reasons why I think I will avoid watching them at all costs.

On a completely different note, am I the only one here who absolutely loves the episodes from 1988-1989? Fantastic Doctor by Sylvester McCoy, Ace is brilliant, and the Cartmel era was responsible for vastly improving the show from its slightly less than adequate mid-80s period. Plus......lol the Happiness Patrol has the most awful visuals ever but is probably one of the best times politics were really pulled off in the show. And the ending is very moving.


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

The best thing from Dr Who is Delia Derbyshire's contribution.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Dr Johnson said:


> I disliked both the Dr Who films (no disrespect to Peter Cushing as an actor; according to Wikipedia: "Cushing made no mention of the films in his autobiography.").
> 
> What I hadn't realised before reading *this Wiki entry* was that the back story to the films was rather different to the TV series.


I only saw the first one, and it was a long time ago. From the description in the article you referenced, it sounds like Cushing played the Doctor in a rather un-Cushing-like manner. It's kind of funny that Hartnell gives the more typical Cushing performance (at least the horror-movie Cushing persona).


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Wood said:


> The best thing from Dr Who is Delia Derbyshire's contribution.


She wasn't too happy when they altered it, was she?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Wood said:


> The best thing from Dr Who is Delia Derbyshire's contribution.


Okay......but in some ways I agree!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Vesteralen said:


> She wasn't too happy when they altered it, was she?


The 1967-1979 version isn't that much different, I actually like the 1980-1985 version, the 1986 version is an interesting change but not bad, the 1979-1989 version is an abomination, the 1996 version is....yeah it ain't too bad even though it's actually crap compared to the original, the 2005-2007 version is very different but not bad, the 2008-2009 version I think is the best version of new series doctor who, the 2010-2013 version is pretty boring, the 2014- one is better than the previous one, but the best one is where the Doctor picked up his guitar and played along:






Delis Derbyshire must be turning in her grave.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Wood said:


> The best thing from Dr Who is Delia Derbyshire's contribution.


It's amazing what she came up with with the technology available at the time.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Delia Derbyshire, the real creator of Doctor Who. It would be nowhere without her.

(Image is of a record of some other incidental music and sounds she created, truly remarkable person though)


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Delia Derbyshire and Verity Lambert as well, actually.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

anyone can tell Delia Derbyshire is British cos of her teeth


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

*Classic Doctor Who: Hartnell: Episodes 2-4 The Cavemen*

All, I can say is, it's a good thing the first Dalek story came right after this, or likely we would not be having this thread today.

How can I find fault with this story? Let me count the ways:

Susan begins her career as scream queen.

Cavemen speaking guttural English with a slight British accent.

The Doctor wanting to explore, then changing his mind, then trying to kill a wounded caveman so the rest of his "team" will hurry back to TARDIS.

Purposeful misunderstandings to prolong the plot.

The Doctor not knowing how to make fire without matches.

A fifteen minute story stretched out over three long episodes.

The best thing about this story was probably Chesterton (and to a lesser degree, Barbara) as it established his reason for being in the cast.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Vesteralen said:


> All, I can say is, it's a good thing the first Dalek story came right after this, or likely we would not be having this thread today.
> 
> How can I find fault with this story? Let me count the ways:
> 
> ...


To be fair everyone Dr Who has encountered, be they human or alien, has spoken English with or without some sort of accent.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Dr Johnson said:


> To be fair everyone Dr Who has encountered, be they human or alien, has spoken English with or without some sort of accent.


I heard that in some much future episode they tried to give a sort of explanation for this involving the TARDIS, but it must have seemed particularly funny before that.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2015)

The TARDIS acts as a translator for all those who travel in it - others hear them in their native tongue, and they hear others in English, and thus likely English with a British accent (except for Captain Jack, who has an American accent, but who knows if that is his native tongue).


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2015)

They also had to come up with an explanation as to why the TARDIS retained its iconic police box shape, when it was supposed to alter its appearance to suit its surroundings - except that cloaking mechanism was broken. And apparently, even though it, itself, has even regenerated, and each new doctor refurbishes it in a different way, nobody has ever bothered to fix the cloaking mechanism. So even more bizarre than English spoken with a distinctive British accent throughout space and time, is the fact that a British mid-20th century police box is never viewed as odd, regardless of where it appears.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

I think some suspension of disbelief is necessary when watching popular Sci Fi programmes.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2015)

Dr Johnson said:


> I think some suspension of disbelief is necessary when watching popular Sci Fi programmes.


I wanted "some suspension" with Leela...


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Who didn't?


----------



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)

Wood said:


> The best thing from Dr Who is Delia Derbyshire's contribution.


Derbyshire (along with Brian Hodgson) composed the eerie and unsettling soundtrack for The Legend of Hell House (1973).


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Vesteralen said:


> All, I can say is, it's a good thing the first Dalek story came right after this, or likely we would not be having this thread today.
> 
> How can I find fault with this story? Let me count the ways:
> 
> ...


Yes it is actually boring and it sucks. Agree with all the points!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Vesteralen said:


> I heard that in some much future episode they tried to give a sort of explanation for this involving the TARDIS, but it must have seemed particularly funny before that.


It was addressed often in the new series (including a pretty funny scene in The Fires of Pompeii when Donna tries to speak Latin to a local), but the first time it ever became an issue worth mentioning in the classic series was in the Masque of Mandragora where Sarah asks the doctor why she can understand Renaissance Italian. It was explained briefly as a time lord gift he was able to share with her, but I suppose TARDISes and the ability to travel in time are 'time lord gifts' as well.....so the TARDIS telepathic field translation explanation isn't so far off from the original if you think about it...

But hey, there have been lots of discontinuity points throughout the show and the translation point really is very minor compared to the whopping big Skaro being destroyed in Remembrance of the Daleks (yet it still existed afterwards), the names of the native species on Skaro are different in The Daleks and Genesis of the Daleks (both by Terry Nation wtf?) and the 1996 claim that the Doctor was half human...er...let's forget those for now. Those are just a few. But. The in the end, suspension of disbelief is VERY useful. :lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Wow Mark Gatiss actually wrote a really good episode! I didn't know if that was possible! Sleep No More was amazing!


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

*First Doctor Audio Drame "Quinnis" (Big FInish)*

Though there are a number of short stories and novellas purporting to be from the days when the First Doctor and Susan were alone as traveling companions, this audio drama is the only one I was interested in examining. Quinnis was, of course, the planet Susan referred to in "Edge of Destruction" as "where we nearly lost the TARDIS".

This drama explains how that happened. It's a bit too reliant on the mysterious rather than the "scientific" for my personal taste, but I can't deny that it is amazingly effective in creating mental pictures of the setting and action.

Carole Ann Ford and her daughter handle the narration and speaking-part duties and they both do a surprisingly good job.

Another disappointment was that I was expecting the story to reveal how the planet ultimately suffered destruction as shown on the screen in EoD, but I guess the writers were viewing that as a piece of information revealed for the first time in that TV episode.

Anyway - my first experience with a Doctor Who audio drama. I have to say it was a bit better than I expected. There's even a "making of" segment at the end.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

^Now you just gotta hear some 8th doctor stuff...like Storm Warning, which occurs in the doctor's timeline right after the 1996 movie.


----------

